# bizarre keyboard problem

## mr bucket

About 2 or 3 days ago my keyboard began acting very strangely in Gentoo.  Note that this problem isn't limited to any one desktop environment--it occurs equally in KDE and Xfce.

Every now and then the keyboard seems to lock up--it accepts no input for a moment or two.  The caps lock/numlock/scrollock buttons flash a few times.  Sometimes after an attack, it goes back to working perfectly.  Sometimes it continues to the point where I have to reboot (using the mouse).  

I don't know if the problem appears in the console.  I haven't seen it happen, but I wouldn't rule it out.  It doesn't seem to happen in conjunction with any one applications.  

I am using a Microsoft keyboard--er Microsoft "Internet" Keyboard.  That's about all I can think to include.  If someone has some experience with this problem or can decode it for me, I'd be greatly appreciative.

----------

## Utoxin

Check your logs and see if USB is losing contact with the keyboard. (Assuming it's USB)

----------

## mr bucket

Sorry I didn't clarify that in the original post--the keyboard is not USB.

----------

## zojas

try another keyboard? if's it's a cheapy, maybe the cable is going bad

----------

